# Speakers?



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

What size are the speakers in a 91-93 SE-R . I need the door size and rear size?? 
I need help I can't take of the door skins till have the speakers and I can't order the speakers till I know what size they are.

Crutchfield says my door speakers are 6.5's and i know thats false. Anyways, help me!?!?


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

door speakers are 5.25" with a depth of 2 1/8"


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

i just installed oversized 6.5's in both front and back. had to drill a new hole for the door speakers but other than that it was a clean install.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

seryusly said:


> *i just installed oversized 6.5's in both front and back.. *


also known as 6 3/4s.

ive got pioneer 6 1/2s up front and also had to drill(didnt go with oversized 6 1/2s to be sure the magent would clear the window). and went with alpine type r seperates in the back(they suck, i thought they would give nice bass but they dont, good highs though).


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You're not planning on buying from Crutchfield though are you? They're probably the highest priced place you could buy from. If you need stuff now, check out www.ikesound.com they were the cheapest place for MB Quart. If you've got some time before you're going to buy, give me a week or two to get some of my vendors lined up, I can hook you up with just about anything you might want. The website will take time to setup, but I'll start business before that.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

My car has 6.5" installed in the front & rear...If you are interested I've got 3 sets of 6.5" speakers for sale.

2 sets of Brand New Clarion SRR 1625 speakers 
Retail Price $69.99+tax...>>>$55pr.
http://clarion.com/phaze/phaze05.htm


1 set of MTX 6532 speakers...Used 2 days 
Retail Price$120+tax...>>>$70
http://www.sounddomain.com/sku/MTX6532 


If you are interested Let me know. [email protected]


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

To be honest I can see my speaker and I think its a 6x4 in the doors I'm almost positive.
To anwser tollcapfan I'm leaning toward the Infinity Referance series but I might go to the kappa series(very high). I want the best sounding speaker I can possibly get for the money. I'll spend a hundred bucks on a set but would like to keep them under that for the time being.

The rear speakers will be good ones two and i will probably put a small amp on them.

thank guys


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes, the car originally comes with a 4x6 speaker...The problem is that the 4x6 speaker is encased in a 6.5" metal plate. When you remove your speaker you will have a 6.5" hole and bolt holes to match.

Sorry to say but the infinity Kappa's will not fit in the doors 
I purchased a set of 6.5" components last year and had to sell them off because the depth of the kappa is toolarge....they don't fit because the sentra needs a shallow depth speaker.I ended up having to buy a $200 set of Phoenix Gold.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok thanks for the excellant advice.

Now what would fit in my car and sound the best.
What about the infinity referance series.

Can I put spacers under the speakers? Thats what my brother did in his Nissan hardbody.

Can I put something in the doors besides dynomat to tighten everything up?

Thank again guys


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, buy ice & water shield from the hardware store. It's an asphalt mat with a peel and stick backing, essentially the same thing as dynamat but a lot cheaper. You could use spacers behind the speakers but you'd want them to be continuous, don't just use washers behind the screws, you'll loose your "infinite baffle" and the speakers will sound like shit and you could damage them as well by warping the basket. You might have to trim the plastic opening on the door panel when using the spacers but that's alright. For spacers I'd cutout rings of plywood taht you can stack on top one another, glue the layers together with PL400 Construction adhesive. After it's dried, trim the excess glue off and drill your holes through. If you don't have/use those metal speaker clips, you can make your own out of a soup can lid using tin snips. Then just use some long, self tapping metal screws and you'll be set. I'd also consider putting a bead of silicone on both sides of the layered up spacer but let it dry before you install it, and try to get a nice even layer on it. That'll help it seal to the door and to the speaker. Better yet, you could buy some foam weather stripping, once it's off the backing it should bend so you can make a nice continous application of it and make sure the seam is tight where it butts against itself.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Thats great!!!! Last question. What kind of speakers? What would have good bass ,good highs on my pioneer 50x4 deck.
What,where,How much.

By the way tool that website you gave me is wonderful there about half the price on some stuff as crutchfield. Thanks again


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I plan to go all MB Quart component sets in my car when I do it, that's if they fit with or without spacers. Maybe a Coustic amp to power them. They won't run off your deck that well though, you could ruin them that way (underpowering can ruin speakers quick).


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

*meeting*

hey all the sentra people if you are in the raleigh & surrounding areas. I thought we might get a bunch of people together to meet or soemthing. like next weekend or the following one. this week i will be at a car show in kinston. But i think it would be cool to get some of us together. I didnt know how many sentra enthusiast like myself there were around here. email me at [email protected] if interested and we can get a time and place .

David


----------

